# Winter pond bass fishing



## sbDvr (Dec 2, 2016)

Been fishing a few times a week for the past couple months, but the bite has pretty much totally shut off the last few weeks. 
What do you guys fish this time of year?

Been using jigs, senkos, shaky head and wacky rigged worms for virtually zero bites the last few weeks.

Not sure what to try next.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Dec 2, 2016)

crankbait and topwater right now jerkbait to early but coming


----------



## sbDvr (Dec 3, 2016)

Eugene Stinson said:


> crankbait and topwater right now jerkbait to early but coming



Threw a crankbait, a whopper plopper and a jig today for a skunk. 
At least I got a bullhead on hotdog


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

Water is getting colder,especially in a pond,their metoblism is slowing down so they dont have to eat as often and are less willing to chase .Try big weighted texas rigged worms in the deeper part of the pond


----------



## M77 Ruger (Dec 4, 2016)

Use a carolina rig with a zoom speed crawl or a gambler why not in blue and black or watermelon red. Work it slow. When you are thinking you are going to slow go slower. Think of it as though you are bed fishing and the bass is looking at it. A a-rig would be my next choice followed by a lucky craft jerk bait


----------



## Coenen (Dec 4, 2016)

Jerkbait. Just play with the retrieve speed and cadence until you find something they like.


----------



## BigGreenGoblin (Dec 4, 2016)

Crappie jigs. I target crappie in the winter and still consistently catch bass with a crappie jig or a similar sized lure on an ultralight setup.


----------



## blink (Dec 8, 2016)

Look up The Ned Rig. I usually use a shaky head 1/8 oz with half of a senko-type bait on it. hop it slow along the bottom.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 8, 2016)

I've always done best with unweighted zoom 4" ringworms in cotton candy or junebug. The bass just can't resist no matter how lethargic.

Is that an AJ in your avatar?


----------



## sbDvr (Dec 8, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> I've always done best with unweighted zoom 4" ringworms in cotton candy or junebug. The bass just can't resist no matter how lethargic.
> 
> Is that an AJ in your avatar?



Thanks for all of the advice, with the recent drop in temperatures, I'm guessing fishing will get even tougher.
Zero bites on the bottom recently, might try fishing a big swimbait as slow as possible.  


The fish in my avatar is a White Seabass


----------



## jocko755 (Dec 9, 2016)

Nothing beats a black and blue jig and chunk trailer in the winter.  Fish it really slow.  Tell yourself you are not going to reel it in until a fish is on it.  Pulse it in place - move 1 inch per minute.  Watch the line.  Fish the deeper water in the pond usually in the original creek bed and closer to the spillway.  If there is any grass fish it first then wood.  Always cast to a target.  Feel the bottom with the jig.  When you bump into something - pause.   

Wait for stable weather.  Fish will shut down with a cold front but after a few days - even though it's cold still, its stable.  Warm fronts and rain from the south are good times to fish.  If there is a good warm up with rain,  fish the inlet to the pond - especially if the creek is pushing in some current.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 10, 2016)

jocko755 said:


> Nothing beats a black and blue jig and chunk trailer in the winter.  Fish it really slow.  Tell yourself you are not going to reel it in until a fish is on it.  Pulse it in place - move 1 inch per minute.  Watch the line.  Fish the deeper water in the pond usually in the original creek bed and closer to the spillway.  If there is any grass fish it first then wood.  Always cast to a target.  Feel the bottom with the jig.  When you bump into something - pause.
> 
> Wait for stable weather.  Fish will shut down with a cold front but after a few days - even though it's cold still, its stable.  Warm fronts and rain from the south are good times to fish.  If there is a good warm up with rain,  fish the inlet to the pond - especially if the creek is pushing in some current.



This,,,, I might also add a blue black chatterbait with a June bug trailer,,,, like you said fishing really slowly,,,, ned rig also,,,,


----------



## sbDvr (Dec 11, 2016)

got a small bass on a small jerkbait today, nothing on a jig worked as slow as possible along the bottom.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 11, 2016)

sbDvr said:


> got a small bass on a small jerkbait today, nothing on a jig worked as slow as possible along the bottom.



Check out a Ned rig,,,, just saying,,,,


----------



## sbDvr (Dec 11, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Check out a Ned rig,,,, just saying,,,,



Fished a ned rig today, didn't get a bite on it. 
Threw a jerkbait for a little bit and got a 10" bass.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2016)

X2 on the Texas rigged worm in the deep water. Caught my biggest pond Bass ever on New Years eve fishing the deepest hole on the dam. The wife and I pulled in several hawgs that day.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 12, 2016)

sbDvr said:


> Fished a ned rig today, didn't get a bite on it.
> Threw a jerkbait for a little bit and got a 10" bass.



Yeah, just goes that way sometimes,,,,


----------



## striper sniper (Dec 26, 2016)

I feel your pain, I can put you on stripers all day but these bass are tricky. They opened   very old pond up to the public by my house and the last month has been extremely dead for me. I have never bass fished so learning as I go but can't figure this bite out. Tried bottom, top, middle, slow, fast and 0 results. I can see small bass along the banks when the suns out and see swirls out in the middle but won't eat. I did catch some on shiners lately but not artificial.


----------



## fishinbub (Dec 26, 2016)

BigGreenGoblin said:


> Crappie jigs. I target crappie in the winter and still consistently catch bass with a crappie jig or a similar sized lure on an ultralight setup.



x2 on crappie jigs. Float and fly has always done well for me in the winter. I'm primarily a soft plastics guy, but during the fall/winter they just don't seem to produce for me on our farm pond. Chatterbaits, spoons, jerkbaits, and float & fly are my most successful baits pond fishing during the fall/winter. Anything that looks like a wounded/stunned shad.


----------



## striper sniper (Dec 27, 2016)

I put a fly under a float yesterday evening and got 1 good hit. It had been so long since I had a hit in wasn't ready for it, also got a few brim.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 27, 2016)

Went Sunday to a pond and caught 7 on spinnerbait. That was after I messed around for an hour on jigs/worms my typical winter cold water slow approach lol.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Dec 27, 2016)

As mentioned, slow is the key.  On the really cloudy days, I'll slow roll a spinner bait (really slow).  When we have a warm front for 2-3 days, the first day of the warmer weather is always the toughest IMO.  But after a couple days I can typically notice a change in the bite.  On those days I like to fish a bit faster with a swim-jig or even yo-yo a lipless crankbait.   Each place is obviously different, but those are my notes.  I'll add that typically winter produces the healthiest fish for me.


----------



## The black stick of death (Dec 28, 2016)

lizard in June bug or pumpkin fire


----------



## pbradley (Dec 28, 2016)

Caught 5 yesterday on buzzbait and tiny torpedo. 71 degrees out. I love global warming.

Try a light green 3 inch curly tail with leadhead jig and safety pin spinner.


----------



## striper sniper (Dec 30, 2016)

I'll give some of yalls tips a try. I've never used a buzz bait, what size and color would you recommend


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Dec 30, 2016)

We caught several Wednesday of a June Bug finese worm and beetle spin. Caught a big crappie too!


----------



## THig (Dec 30, 2016)

I caught several Wednesday on the fly rod - top water bugs ... the smaller fish seemed to have near summer like spunk with these warmer days gone by.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 30, 2016)

striper sniper said:


> I'll give some of yalls tips a try. I've never used a buzz bait, what size and color would you recommend



I was using a black and blue strike king tri wing bait in 3/16 oz. Wait for a couple of warm days in a row before you throw it.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 30, 2016)

BigGreenGoblin said:


> Crappie jigs. I target crappie in the winter and still consistently catch bass with a crappie jig or a similar sized lure on an ultralight setup.



Agreed.  One of my best "winter pond" days came with a 4.5' UL rod, 2# line, and a 1/32 oz crappie jig.  In about an hour, I had three bass of 1#, 3# and 7#, plus several bluegills.


----------



## n4gnr (Dec 30, 2016)

It has been TOO WARM for how I catch them..... I actually catch my bast fish in small lakes when it is just above freezing,, and a hi temp of maybe 45 ... Get a SR-5 Shad Rap in "silver"  that's a black top and silver looking side...  Throw it as far as you can in the deeper part of the lake.  Crank it down quickly,, then SLOW it down--S-L-O-W   just move it enough to feel it wiggle.. Stop it a LOT !! keep your line taut when you stop it.  Most of your hits will be on a stop.  The bite will be VERY suttle.. you may think you have a leaf on the bait But don't set the hook too hard, or you will jerk it out of their mouth. Lean back on it firm.  You WILL catch BIG BASS like this.  And likely you find one fish,, there will be more !!  Drop offs, stumps, spillway drains, logs, all are key spots. If I was selling you this,, I would GAURENTEE YOU it WILL work !! One other thing,, morning bite is always best in the winter... 8- til noon will be best.  As far as the shad raps,, I have tried different colors, the "silver" SR5 works best. All I carry to the lake is a net,, scales to weigh with, pliers, and 3-4 Shad raps. Needless to say,, carry a good long rod with a reel you can throw a long ways with. Those SR-5 's are very light....
TRUST ME THIS WORKS !!!!!      DC,, Toccoa


----------



## n4gnr (Dec 30, 2016)

One other thing.. you will catch Bass, Bream, and Crappie doing this also


----------



## across the river (Dec 30, 2016)

n4gnr said:


> It has been TOO WARM for how I catch them..... I actually catch my bast fish in small lakes when it is just above freezing,, and a hi temp of maybe 45 ... Get a SR-5 Shad Rap in "silver"  that's a black top and silver looking side...  Throw it as far as you can in the deeper part of the lake.  Crank it down quickly,, then SLOW it down--S-L-O-W   just move it enough to feel it wiggle.. Stop it a LOT !! keep your line taut when you stop it.  Most of your hits will be on a stop.  The bite will be VERY suttle.. you may think you have a leaf on the bait But don't set the hook too hard, or you will jerk it out of their mouth. Lean back on it firm.  You WILL catch BIG BASS like this.  And likely you find one fish,, there will be more !!  Drop offs, stumps, spillway drains, logs, all are key spots. If I was selling you this,, I would GAURENTEE YOU it WILL work !! One other thing,, morning bite is always best in the winter... 8- til noon will be best.  As far as the shad raps,, I have tried different colors, the "silver" SR5 works best. All I carry to the lake is a net,, scales to weigh with, pliers, and 3-4 Shad raps. Needless to say,, carry a good long rod with a reel you can throw a long ways with. Those SR-5 's are very light....
> TRUST ME THIS WORKS !!!!!      DC,, Toccoa



X2 on this. I agree there is something to "silver" baits in cold water.   When it is cold and nothing is biting, I go chrome (silver), small, and SLOOOOOOW.   The 2" shad rap mentioned above, the chrome arkie crank baits,  and the small silver spinners are where I would start.  I have caught some good bass in the winter on a very small silver panther martins and small crappie sized "crank baits."


----------



## scottpriest (Dec 31, 2016)

I've been pond fishing quiet a bit lately and most of my fish have came on 1/4 ounce underspinsvwith small paddle tail swimbaits. One day I have to slow roll it dragging bottom, and the next burn it back just under the surface and by any structure I can find. It's  been really consistent for me though. Also done pretty well with a chatterbait for about the last month. Got my best one of the year last month on a chartreuse and white Zman chatterbait and a white fluke trailer. it was 6.5 and hit it as I was swimming it back at what I thought was way too fast. Totally unexpected and about she hammered it.


----------



## scottpriest (Dec 31, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> Agreed.  One of my best "winter pond" days came with a 4.5' UL rod, 2# line, and a 1/32 oz crappie jig.  In about an hour, I had three bass of 1#, 3# and 7#, plus several bluegills.


I bet those bass were a blast on that set up!!!


----------



## sbDvr (Jan 15, 2017)

Seems like the fish should be more active with this warm weather. 
Had a follower and a bite that didn't stick today on a silver xrap-10, donated my smaller jerkbait to a tree yesterday

 Haven't caught a fish on a jig in a long time, I think maybe the pond i'm fishing has too much silt on the bottom in the winter.


----------



## sbDvr (Jan 16, 2017)

Got two on an xrap today, had a couple other followers


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jan 16, 2017)

striper sniper said:


> I feel your pain, I can put you on stripers all day but these bass are tricky. They opened   very old pond up to the public by my house and the last month has been extremely dead for me. I have never bass fished so learning as I go but can't figure this bite out. Tried bottom, top, middle, slow, fast and 0 results. I can see small bass along the banks when the suns out and see swirls out in the middle but won't eat. I did catch some on shiners lately but not artificial.



2 inch floating Rapala jerk slowly along the bank


----------



## Tmpr111 (Jan 17, 2017)

This "winter" fishing can also be a lot different depending on which part of the state you're in!


----------



## striper sniper (Jan 21, 2017)

I have fished the pond several times over the week and still a 0. Got some senko replicas bass pro brand today and worked it about a hr hoping that would work. Bought pumpkin seed with red flakes and had it wacky rigged. So the only 2 bites I've had in this pond was on a trout fly on a bobber and a live shiner. May go back to the small fly method or something like a crappie jig. I tried 3 jigs, spinnerbaits and lures this week also. Do you guys know a method for figuring depth in a pond you can't get a depth finder in? Thought abt a casting bubble with a small split shot on the line then count of feet as it drops but the bubble may come back to me and mess it up. May be pretty close idea though. Also rain today made it super muddy.


----------



## slingin arrows (Jan 23, 2017)

tore em up on a suspending jerkbait a few days ago. even got a couple bonus crappie.


----------



## sbDvr (Jan 29, 2017)

This one was hungry for the xrap...


----------

